# 'Sport Compact Car' S1 Sport Quattro write-up...



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

Thats right ladies and gentlemen, in the newest issue of Sport Compact Car Magazine there is an article on an S1 Sport Quattro. The writer got a ride from the 1985(i believe) WRC winning driver on a snowy stage in France.....
I had to buy it just for the Quattro content, some cool pics too! I don't say this often but you might want to pick up a copy, there's also a Turbo '05 Elise in the issue.


----------

